# Mbuna Biotope Rockwork



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Hi there,

Just hoping to get some opinions of the rockwork in my new Mbuna Biotope - it's my first attempt at any significant rockwork. I'd really like to get it ideal before adding the fish so constructive criticism is very welcome!










Thanks,
Matt


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

make sure those rocks are stable, a few of them look decidedly wobbly to me.

obviously the bag of gravel wont be in there for long, so nothing really needs to be said about that, however, fill the tank up properly for the photo (and to keep it looking its best when you have the fish in)

the only criticism of the aqua-scaping is that its a bit monotonous, as such I would consider adding a tough plant or 2 to liven it up a little. anubias fitted into the cracks would look good (though if your fish are like mine were it wont stay there, which is irritating.) and a few onion plants or giant vallis (the onion plant (Crinum thaianum) is a much tougher leaved plant, and if you can get it rooted tends to do better than vallis does, however Giant vallis tends to grow quick enough to regrow whatever damage the fish inflict)

2 tips I would say to keep plants in your aquarium with mbuna. 1st, get the plants established, if they can get their roots down they both do better, and dont tend to be dug up. 2nd, buy your fish young, when their smaller they tend to ignore plants, and then when they grow up they still leave it alone, however when bigger fish are added they tend to view it as a salad bar


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

The bag actually contains a piece of fish to cycle the tank :wink:

The rockwork is all held in place by an aquarium safe putty, so it's perfectly stable. As for plants, I've made the conscious decision not to include them because I want to accurately emulate a mbuna biotope - so it's just going to be rocks and sand (I'll have to count on the fish to aleviate the monotony).

And of course I'll fill the tank up fully and change the lighting etc before adding the fish - I'm just cycling at the moment.

Thanks for the feedback tho!

Matt


----------



## PromptCritical (Feb 19, 2009)

I like it...FWIW.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Well the fish certainly like it! I added them yesterday (11 x Ps. Saulosi and 9 x Ps. Acei) and they did a full tour of the rockwork. The Acei are schooling a lot, and formed a procession as they weaved through the tunnels etc - they look pretty happy.

I'm adding some Rusties and Synodontis Njassae shortly, then I'll add some photos of the completed setup


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Matt1986 said:


> The rockwork is all held in place by an aquarium safe putty, so it's perfectly stable.


So how do you plan on catching any fish if the need arises?


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

If the need arises, I've only cemented sections together so I can dismantle the rockwork. It's not a job I'm particularly looking forward to, but if I'm left with no toher choice it's possible.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Do not get me wrong it is very very nice :thumb: but I think you could make it more spectacular and easier to maintain with fewer and some larger rounded rocks and more levels in the sand.
I am still wowed by this one, on this very site.


----------

